# Mystery Engine



## dick56 (Sep 7, 2019)

I found the parts to this engine in a barn, but I do not know what engine it is. Any ideas? The lower cylinder bolts to the top of the cylinder with many studs and nuts, I found no ID on the cylinder or rocker covers. The only part number is the one shown on one of the connecting rods. There were two mags bolted to what looks like an accessory housing. Any help would be appreciated.
Dick


----------



## MiTasol (Sep 7, 2019)

dick56 said:


> I found the parts to this engine in a barn, but I do not know what engine it is. Any ideas? The lower cylinder bolts to the top of the cylinder with many studs and nuts, I found no ID on the cylinder or rocker covers. The only part number is the one shown on one of the connecting rods. There were two mags bolted to what looks like an accessory housing. Any help would be appreciated.
> Dick



Any other photos?
How many cylinders?
How many leads or lead positions on the magnetos?

The cylinder heads looks radial and the accessory case looks inline so most of us would need more information to make an educated guess or positive ID


----------



## jetcal1 (Sep 7, 2019)

Considering there are only four cylinder mount bolts and an entire cylinder appears to fit in a household bucket, this must have been a very small engine.


----------



## MiTasol (Sep 8, 2019)

jetcal1 said:


> Considering there are only four cylinder mount bolts and an entire cylinder appears to fit in a household bucket, this must have been a very small engine.



and because the intake exhaust ports are almost certainly front and rear it will most likely be two cylinder horizontally opposed like one of the Aeronca engines or a small radial.
01 Aeronca E-113 Aircraft Engine
Aeronca E-113, Horizontally-Opposed 2 Engine, Cutaway

[EDIT] Just looked at the second link and it has the same connecting rod in one photo

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Sid327 (Sep 8, 2019)

Nice one MiTasol.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## jetcal1 (Sep 8, 2019)

MiTasol said:


> and because the intake exhaust ports are almost certainly front and rear it will most likely be two cylinder horizontally opposed like one of the Aeronca engines or a small radial.
> 01 Aeronca E-113 Aircraft Engine
> Aeronca E-113, Horizontally-Opposed 2 Engine, Cutaway
> 
> ...


Superb catch! Must admit that I cheated and went looked at very, very early continentals, Lyc's and Franklins........completely forgot about the oddballs like the Aeronca 2 cyl.


----------



## MiTasol (Sep 9, 2019)

jetcal1 said:


> Superb catch! Must admit that I cheated and went looked at very, very early continentals, Lyc's and Franklins........completely forgot about the oddballs like the Aeronca 2 cyl.



I was actually expecting it to be from an early drone engine from the 40's but it turned out they were all or mainly two stroke. I have a memory of a totally different engine which I cannot remember the name of (it looked like a 2 cylinder version of the Continental C-90 with a long y shaped induction manifold hanging off the rear of the cylinders) so I looked for the Airnokker and Bristol Cherub engines purely as an example of the general style of engine. 

Sometimes you can get lucky.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## dick56 (Sep 9, 2019)

MiTasol, what a great find you made. Now I have to ponder how those parts came to be in this barn. The owner has severe dementia so he can't communicate. I was tasked with disposing of all his toys and such--a 60 year collection. I will contact the Aeronca Club to see if they could use this stuff although the shipping might negate it. Thanks again. Dick Welsh

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## dick56 (Sep 9, 2019)

dick56 said:


> MiTasol, what a great find you made. Now I have to ponder how those parts came to be in this barn. The owner has severe dementia so he can't communicate. I was tasked with disposing of all his toys and such--a 60 year collection. I will contact the Aeronca Club to see if they could use this stuff although the shipping might negate it. Thanks again. Dick Welsh



As a side note to this 1937 engine from Aeronca, the rocker arms have roller rockers; something Lycoming didn't start until 2004 and Continental still has not put into production. It seems it was quite a dependable engine. 
Dick Welsh

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

